# HOT Peppers



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe someone can answer a question about growing HOT peppers. I had a person tell me, that if you kept the plants from drying out, yet still gave them enough water to produce, that it will make the peppers hotter??????

I love Hungarian Wax peppers and its hard to find the HOT one's up here. Normally when they say Hot, its really mild. That said, anyone know anything about rather to much water will make them milder???


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

A few years back I grew a bunch of different variety's of hot peppers and I joined this site. Lots of hard core growers that can answer just about any question you can think of about hot peppers.I did hear once that "stressing " out hot pepper plant can increase the hotness but I dont know if that is true or not
http://thehotpepper.com/index.php?


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

my experience is exactly that...it seems the more abuse or neglect your plants experience, the hotter the peppers. one year I pampered my jalapino plants, and the peppers were absolutely heat free...a jalapino without heat, well, it ain't much.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys. All I could find was to leave them on the plant longer.

I must have taken after my dad, as he used to eat these Hungarian hots with a slice of bread and butter. Never had a case of heart burn in his life. I just absolutelly love them with any kind of meat. Had them tonight with chops from the grill. 

Wife thinks I've totally lost my mind but, she knows how well I like them and will can all that I grow. Or buy... For a couple years, there was a guy that used to sell at the Alpena Farmers Market, that had the largest, tastiest and HOTTEST Hungarian peppers I've ever had. All of a sudden, he stopped selling. Hummm....

I might as well come clean and tell about the only "episode" that I've had eating those peppers.....
While the wife was down below for a couple weeks, I was just a little hungry and decided a brat would do the trick. Had that thing all ready and it was time to put the peppers on the bun, of which six 1/2's went on the bun first. Then the brat, a little ketchup and I'm in heaven. First bite made me wonder why I didn't grill two of them?!

Second bite didn't end up that well. Now, to add further insult to myself about this, everyone has drank or ate something that "went down the wrong hole". Know where this is going....?

Yup, that second bite and the juices squirted out of those peppers and it "went down the wrong hole". OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I knew I would die before I could even dial 911! Then the thought came to me, that even IF I could dial 911, I'd be dead before they came! I knew that IF I lived, I'd be blind for the rest of my life, as I my eyeballs were on the other side of the room some place! Scared the hell out of the dog, as she took off like someone just stuck her in the ask with a red hot fork! Ya, the one they just stuck down my throat!!! S.O.B!!!! It wasn't the brat, just the juice from those peppers. Had it been the brat, that chunk would have blown through the house wall and still be orbiting someplace.

For the first 10 minutes, I didn't think I would make it. Couldn't see the phone to call 911, as my eyeballs were bouncing around on the floor some place! Thank God I finally started to come out of it and stumbled over to find my eyes, of which I knew I put them in the wrong sockets, because I could only see cross-eyed for the next 15 minutes. Somehow in all of this, I must have changed sockets with them, as I could finally see straight after about 30 minutes and the dog reappeared out from under the bed.

Now, that was my only "episode" so far from eating hot peppers. It took quite awhile to finally settle down over that and I sure as hell hope that doesn't happen again.

True story, except maybe the dog didn't come out from under the bed that soon....


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Treehopper said:


> my experience is exactly that...it seems the more *abuse or neglect* your plants experience, the hotter the peppers. one year I pampered my jalapino plants, and the peppers were absolutely heat free...a jalapino without heat, well, it ain't much.


this was the first thing that popped intomy mind when i read this thread:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Perhaps you could just grow a different type of pepper that is hotter.....


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Hunter333 said:


> Perhaps you could just grow a different type of pepper that is hotter.....


Hunter333, its the flavor of the pepper. I do know that they have a Hungarian Chili pepper which is hotter but, finding it, trying it and it would need the great flavor of my current pepper. I'm going to stick with learning more about making these HOT and still keeping that flavor.


----------

